# SelectoneMenu Default Wert



## Markus138 (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich habe kein Thema übersehen, mein Problem ist, dass ich gerne einen Default Wert für ein SelectoneMenu angeben möchte.

Ausschnitt aus der JSF Seite:


```
<h:outputText value="Test" styleClass="boldtext" />
    <h:selectOneMenu id="select"
         value="#{foo.bar}" styleClass="normaltext">
    <f:selectItems value="#{foo.foobar}" />
</h:selectOneMenu>
```


Weiß jemand wie ich das am besten umsetze? Leider bin ich durch Internet und Forensuche nicht schlau geworden


----------



## mmeyer1987 (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

Du könntest beim Anlegen der einzelnen SelectItems in der Bean bei dem welches ausgewählt sein soll das "selected" Attribut setzen, bevor du es in das Array gibst.


Grüße


----------



## Markus138 (28. Jan 2010)

wie meinst du das genau?

ich habe hier meine SelectItems gespeichert:


```
private static List<SelectItem> foo = new ArrayList<SelectItem>();

public void selectItemsForFoo() {
try {
	...
	PreparedStatement pstmt = con.prepareStatement("select id from foo");
	ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
	while (rs.next()) {
		foo.add(new SelectItem(rs.getLong(1)));
	}
} catch (Exception e) {
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```

foo, also die List<SelectItem> bietet aber keine Methode "selected" an. Wie meinst du das genau?


----------



## klaus1 (2. Feb 2010)

Probier mal:

```
<h:outputText value="Test" styleClass="boldtext" />
    <t:selectOneMenu id="select"
         value="#{foo.bar}" styleClass="normaltext">
            <f:selectItem itemLabel="---" itemvalue="" />
     </t:selectOneMenu>
```


----------



## lorion42 (2. Feb 2010)

Zum angeben des Defaultwertes benutzt du den Parameter value von selectOneMenu. Ist der Wert nicht in der Liste angegeben, die durch value in selectItems festgelegt wird, wird automatisch der oberste genommen.


----------

